
Language Debt - jordwalke
https://medium.com/@javierwchavarri/language-debt-aa525ee2d879
======
qwerty456127
> The Rise Of Immutability

Every language (except some special languages were immutability doesn't make
any sense perhaps) should have first-class immutable values declaration
support. In the majority of cases when I define (e.g. in C# or Python) a
variable I don't mean to ever change it (I only introduce it for sake of the
code readability and to re-use the value in multiple places later), if it
accidentally gets changed that's a bug. That would be wonderful if I could
always define these as immutable the way I do with the `val` keyword in Scala
and get a compiler/interpreter report an error once it notices unintentional
re-assignment.

